# sujet déjà lu



## mokuchley (16 Octobre 2020)

bonjour,

 je suis inscrit a tout les forums de macgé ; donc j'ai beaucoup de sujets a lire chaque jour.
Le problème est le suivant ( apparu avec la dernière modif du forum ) =>
quand je lis un sujet, je reviens sur ma liste ( a lire ) et je coche sur le point ; le sujet se met sur fond blanc....
puis je rentre sur un autre sujet....je reviens après lecture, et là, problème, mon sujet precedents redevient sur fond bleu clair

quand on a une trentaine de sujet par jour, on se perd dans la liste, qui n'est pas modifié ( coloré ) après lecture

le seul moyen c'est d'appuyer sur la cloche....mais en faisant cela je récupère les nouveau sujets ( que je ne veux pas lire pour le moment )

!! si vous m'avez compris, vous êtes balaise   

merci et bonne journée

PS : je viens juste de passer au mode sombre .....G E N I A L ....


----------

